# Highest Tren dose you've ever taken???



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

A question more for the strength guys on here. I think that JW went up to 1g of tren per week off the top of my head. For the last 3 weeks I've been hitting the following

1g Test enanthate

800mg Tren enanthate

injectable oxy- to be replaced with halo

It's a short term strength burst plan. I feel fine with 0 side physical or psychological effects at present.

So just wondering how you've dabbled with the ever admired and savoured trenbolone.

ps please dont tell me my liver will explode or recite something from a textbook (especially if you've only read about tren in a leaflet from the needle exchange). I'm a medical scientist and know very well what an organ will deal with and for how long :thumbup1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I know it's not answering your question but I'd be scared to up my dose of tren from 300mg PW.. I get extremely hot using tren and am uncomfortable for the duration to be honest.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

PW = per week not post workout LOL


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> PW = per week not post workout LOL


I should bloody hope so...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Personally struggled @ 400mg PW of tren eth (syntrop)

Future cycles will run it @ 200mg / 300mg PW max.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

I ran 750mg Tren Enan PW.

I suffered with bloody terrible headaches and neck pain. I dropped it down to 500mg PW and i was ok then.

I'm currently running 600mg PW and suffering with no side effects.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

450mg Tren Ace loved it but BP started to elevate so stopped it.


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

ive run 400mg a few times


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

if im not running a lot of test(250-500)mg I can go as high as 125mg ed but if Im running plenty(500-1000mg) of test 75-100mg is my max before bp gets to me

tbh im starting to like my tren dosage higher than the test dosage

how the cycle going so far mate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

675 of tren ace is the most i have tried per week


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Seems like the sides really are bad with tren ?!

Im about to try tren for the first time, im going to use 800mg test and 250mg tren E,

What sort of sides have people experienced on this ?


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

700mg a week of tren ace, never done tren E

250mg enenthate is not a very high dose, i doubt you will get many sides with that mate. but i would always keep my test dose higher than my tren or it starts messing up your head.

keep me posted how you get on with it please.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

how are you liking the tren? also holotestin, are you finding it works good?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Well you all make me look like a little boy i am on 125mg of tren enth and find that a fine dose

getstrong, halo does nothing for strenght that some dbol and test cant do besides stress your body out.


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

Con said:


> Well you all make me look like a little boy i am on 125mg of tren enth and find that a fine dose
> 
> getstrong, halo does nothing for strenght that some dbol and test cant do besides stress your body out.


is that a week mate!?

i love tren dont get me wrong, but i dont love having to jag ED and my dose is huge in comparison.

i would have thought "tren ace" would have been more effective than "tren E" cause of the higher steroid percentage in "ace" would be happy to convert though! 

have you guys done both, what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Fina4me said:


> is that a week mate!?
> 
> i love tren dont get me wrong, but i dont love having to jag ED and my dose is huge in comparison.
> 
> ...


Yeah 125mg per week along with 600mg test, i am 5ft8 and 250lb and find it plenty for growth as long as i eat correctly and train hard obviously.

Tren ace is some thing i used once for a few weeks prior to a power contest and it did work very well. I prefer tren enth as i do not like to stick my self.

Tbh i am a hypocondriac and worry about every thing i put in my body so i couldnt mentally handle taking a lot more than 250mg or so because i would think i was hurting my self:rolleyes:


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

lol!

im on 100mg ED so it wont kill you, one of the sides i feel is being sleepy! i kid you not! when im doing tren i get really sleepy. i dont know if im lucky, and dont get as bad sides as other people, but sometimes i think guys go overboard with tren sides.

but next year i will sort some tren E, i cant make that :confused1: and see how i get on! be good to go back to jabing once a week! :thumb:

on that subject i take it you run it with a longer test? no point doing that then having to do test prop EOD?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Fina4me said:


> on that subject i take it you run it with a longer test? no point doing that then having to do test prop EOD?


 Your probably a lot more experienced than me mate so your probably asking the wrong person:tongue:

But yes i run it with test enth, i dont use lots and lots but i dont run cycles i run prolonged periods of time followed by long periods of time of nothing so i see no point in jabbing my self every day.

That said i do have methly tren which would need to go every day and after seeing what it did to my training partner (he dieted but still gained muscle over 3 weeks) i may have to man up one of these days:lol:

Tren is one of those things some people never seem to have problems with and then others seem to get messed up with a low dose, i have blood pressure annoyances on this dose so it will do me.


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

Con said:


> Your probably a lot more experienced than me mate so your probably asking the wrong person:tongue:
> 
> But yes i run it with test enth, i dont use lots and lots but i dont run cycles i run prolonged periods of time followed by long periods of time of nothing so i see no point in jabbing my self every day.
> 
> ...


cheers con, i know a good bit about tren, but you have to be willing to learn from anyone! i think so anyway.

nice boxers by the way! :thumb:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Never gone over 300mg a wk and usually get decent results with 200mg acetate.

It increases my BP a bit and one min I feel like superman, the next I am all depressed? Wierd ****!!

Tren is awesome for strength thats for sure. I had plateaued, added tren and 3 weeks later all lifts up by a few reps. ****ing awesome ****!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

JW = win


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Con said:


> Yeah 125mg per week along with 600mg test, i am 5ft8 and 250lb and find it plenty for growth as long as i eat correctly and train hard obviously.
> 
> Tren ace is some thing i used once for a few weeks prior to a power contest and it did work very well. I prefer tren enth as i do not like to stick my self.
> 
> Tbh i am a hypocondriac and worry about every thing i put in my body so i couldnt mentally handle taking a lot more than 250mg or so because i would think i was hurting my self:rolleyes:


250 at 5`8. **** man you must be ****ing huge or a bit chubby and huge?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I only did 200mg tren E with 400mg test E, and 200mg mast E, had some of the freakiest sex drive issues ever, it was so bad I almost had to stop the cycle due to me wanting to shag anything with legs.

I got very hot and sweaty on that, and actually ended up in the docs office with the highest blood pressure ever. 186/114............EEK!!!!!!

Aside from the freaky high stage II stroke range, I had the best sense of well being, I felt awesome.

But, cardio was down, and the sweating was up.

Had the greasiest face ever and would wipe out my pillow case.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 250 at 5`8. **** man you must be ****ing huge or a bit chubby and huge?


 Erm...depends what you call chubby. In contest shape i honestly predict 198lb as thats the class i think i will do best at. I have never lost sight of my abbs so i recon about 15%.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

im on 350mg EW on syntrop trenA atm 50mg ED, got more sides on 50mg Eod that was prolly heavily overdosed tho it hur like fooook to pin a half cc, as long as I keep bloodlevels stable I seem to get along fine with tren.

If I was bulking I would use 200 TrenE max since i dun want disturbed sleep, and I pin it twice / week for bloodleves.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

200mg per day tren ac, and I lasted 4 days on that before I was seriously going to be a danger to myself and others.

I hoped to run the 200mg per day for 10 days leading up to a PL comp, but it was not to be.

Love the stuff, but it does not like me.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Nytol said:


> 200mg per day tren ac, and I lasted 4 days on that before I was seriously going to be a danger to myself and others.
> 
> I hoped to run the 200mg per day for 10 days leading up to a PL comp, but it was not to be.
> 
> Love the stuff, but it does not like me.


Fcuk, 200mg per day!! I`d be a bit aggressive too I would think!

Did you actually lay into anyone or just felt like it?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

want2getstrong said:


> how are you liking the tren? also holotestin, are you finding it works good?


I got sides the first time I tried tren, hot at night etc headaches. But nothing now. I feel a little head achey now and then but nothing major.

Halo for me gives disproportionate strenth to size gains. eg muscles stay dry, tight and full yet strength shoots up hugely. unlike dbol where any strength gains are accompanied by large slightly smoother muscles.

test tren halo is my favourite strenth combination. the toxicity reports on halo are a quite unreliable. its just estimated from its chemical make up as is the case with tren. neither have been properly tested for toxicity in humans or mice.

I'm curently gaining strength as fast as I ever have before- kind of my own 'peak rate of growth' you could say.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> *200mg per day tren ac*, and I lasted 4 days on that before I was seriously going to be a danger to myself and others.
> 
> I hoped to run the 200mg per day for 10 days leading up to a PL comp, but it was not to be.
> 
> Love the stuff, but it does not like me.


now thats more like it lol. :thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Fcuk, 200mg per day!! I`d be a bit aggressive too I would think!
> 
> Did you actually lay into anyone or just felt like it?


No I do not get physically aggressive as such, just quite nasty and emotionally detached, just don't give a $hit, even if I know I am in the wrong.

I also know that I am being that way, but cant stop it.

It just enhances the bad side of my personality, so I do not use it.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

100mg EOD

didnt like it


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DB said:


> 100mg EOD
> 
> didnt like it


Why?


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

Nytol said:


> No I do not get physically aggressive as such, just quite nasty and emotionally detached, just don't give a $hit, even if I know I am in the wrong.
> 
> I also know that I am being that way, but cant stop it.
> 
> It just enhances the bad side of my personality, so I do not use it.


thats scarey! my mrs would agree with you. says i go cold and uncaring, like you said. i laugh and tell her she is a drama queen! but maybe it is tren.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nytol said:


> Why?


Sleep problems..

i attributed my poor sleep being down to tren.. as whenever i take it my sleep is terrible which in turn make me tired and obviously snappy..

so tend to only take it 4 weeks before a show

give me deca anyday over tren


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I only did 200mg tren E with 400mg test E, and 200mg mast E, had some of the freakiest sex drive issues ever, it was so bad I almost had to stop the cycle due to me wanting to shag anything with legs.
> 
> I got very hot and sweaty on that, and actually ended up in the docs office with the highest blood pressure ever. 186/114............EEK!!!!!!
> 
> ...


that would be the test mate, tren does the opposit! ran out of test at the end of a cycle, so just did tren ED for 2weeks. didnt have a dirty thought in my head! and couldnt cum when i could do the deed! the reason that i was told to keep your test dose higher than the tren.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Tren is great for strength and leans me out too.

I run 75mg per day of the ace, or 800mg per week on the enth. There will then be assorted pre workout tren/test/cheque drop cocktails going in besides that, plus baseline test at around 1500mg per week. Plus some d-bol and A bombs too, and of course Halos week before the comp.

I feel top notch on that apart from night sweats and loss of appetite.

Make sure you run a good liver support with it - I swear by Liv 52 personally.


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

DB said:


> Sleep problems..
> 
> i attributed my poor sleep being down to tren.. as whenever i take it my sleep is terrible which in turn make me tired and obviously snappy..
> 
> ...


again my mrs makes me sleep in the spare room cause the tren makes me fight with the duvet in my sleep and wake up at strange times. i normaly get back to sleep.

you must get some good deca though!


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> Tren is great for strength and leans me out too.
> 
> I run 75mg per day of the ace, or 800mg per week on the enth. There will then be assorted pre workout tren/test/cheque drop cocktails going in besides that, plus baseline test at around 1500mg per week. Plus some d-bol and A bombs too, and of course Halos week before the comp.
> 
> ...


what do you think is better ace or enth? only done ace, everyone on this forum though seems to be doing low doses of tren enth and getting good results!?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> Tren is great for strength and leans me out too.
> 
> I run 75mg per day of the ace, or 800mg per week on the enth. There will then be assorted pre workout tren/test/cheque drop cocktails going in besides that, plus baseline test at around 1500mg per week. Plus some d-bol and A bombs too, and of course Halos week before the comp.
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of sh*t!!! You must be seriously angry/strong with that lot going in??

I find tren even at lower doses makes me very hot, so much that I have had to wlak out of places and into the cold with a t shirt on and stand there for a few minutes whilst I cooled down in the middle of winter!

Doesnt seem to affect sleep though. Headaches for sure also.


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Thats a lot of sh*t!!! You must be seriously angry/strong with that lot going in??
> 
> I find tren even at lower doses makes me very hot, so much that I have had to wlak out of places and into the cold with a t shirt on and stand there for a few minutes whilst I cooled down in the middle of winter!
> 
> Doesnt seem to affect sleep though. Headaches for sure also.


the more i have read on this last thread mate, the more sides im having to admit to getting, but i dont get as hot as you are saying, sometimes like the back of my neck is really hot but not any worse than that. as for the headaches.... taken paracetomol just now! lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Fina4me said:


> 700mg a week of tren ace, never done tren E
> 
> 250mg enenthate is not a very high dose, i doubt you will get many sides with that mate. but i would always keep my test dose higher than my tren or it starts messing up your head.
> 
> keep me posted how you get on with it please.


Yeah no worrys mate will do, i plan on kick starting the course with naps 50, then 2ml of elite test 400 and 1ml tren e and week, just got to wait for the stuff to arrive now . . .


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Tren is great for strength and leans me out too.
> 
> I run 75mg per day of the ace, or 800mg per week on the enth. There will then be assorted pre workout tren/test/cheque drop cocktails going in besides that, plus baseline test at around 1500mg per week. Plus some d-bol and A bombs too, and of course Halos week before the comp.
> 
> ...


Snap. Funny how it affects us all differently. Just as I thought when I made the thread.

anywhere I can see your lifts or read a little more about them mate?

Cheers


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Strangely the only time I experienced tren sides was when my diet was dirty. Too many kcals and rarely from the best sources. Now my diet is organised and clean with scheduled but not too rare cheats, I feel much better.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

100mg eod only side i got was fooking gyno,(prolactin) you coulda milked me like a cow.lol


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Snap. Funny how it affects us all differently. Just as I thought when I made the thread.
> 
> anywhere I can see your lifts or read a little more about them mate?
> 
> Cheers


I got fourth in the 110kgs at this years BPC (monolift, double ply equipment, drugged up to the eyeballs) British powerlifting championships with:

Squat - 340 - 365 - 380x

Bench - 220-230-240

Deadlift - 300-312.5-337.5x

915.5 total

That's at 38 and having had two major back surgeries, so there's plenty of scope to go better if you are young and fit.

I'd like to think I'll squat 400 and bench 250 next year - that's the aim anyway. It felt difficult enough getting out of bed this morning.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fina4me said:


> that would be the test mate, tren does the opposit! ran out of test at the end of a cycle, so just did tren ED for 2weeks. didnt have a dirty thought in my head! and couldnt cum when i could do the deed! the reason that i was told to keep your test dose higher than the tren.


Well, I have done many test cycles, and none were as out of control that the tren, mast, test cycle.

I know mast is a biggie for libido, but honestly I had such a good sense of well being.

I get horney on deca only cycles, and neither tren, nor deca effects my libido, in fact it enhances it.

I get very irritable on deca, well the bigger doses, only time ever I got upset and kind of went out of control. Others close to me said they noticed a personality change in me.

Shutdown was so severe, I wont touch that one till I get on TRT.......lol


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Well, I have done many test cycles, and none were as out of control that the tren, mast, test cycle.
> 
> I know mast is a biggie for libido, but honestly I had such a good sense of well being.
> 
> ...


lol! maybe you are just a horny wee bstard! :thumb: nothing to do with the gear! see you are from the US, i learned most of what i know on tren from a US forum. as i had to get finaplix shipped from the US and guys over there have been converting and using fina longer than i have been alive. taken me a while to stop calling everyone "Bro!" in threads. lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Personally I hate the American boards, but they do have some good readme's on fena conversions, along with pictures and links to the sites to get the stuff.......


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im looking to start a tri tren 150 and sus 250 cycle in 2 weeks what type of dosages should i take, Never taken tren before. Anybody?


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Personally I hate the American boards, but they do have some good readme's on fena conversions, along with pictures and links to the sites to get the stuff.......


i thought the guys on the site i used were spot on mate, but i wont argue that British is best lol!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Big Scouse said:


> Im looking to start a tri tren 150 and sus 250 cycle in 2 weeks what type of dosages should i take, Never taken tren before. Anybody?


I've used Tren several times before. I was wary of it cause every time I got the Tren cough and minor side effects that others on here have had: slightly raised BP and resting heart rate, running hot, night sweats, heartburn, acne and slightly more breathlessness on exertion.

But it never put me off cause it certainly worked, and now I think Tri-Tren 150 is awesome, and it's never given me the cough.

I'm doing 12 weeks of 1 ml Tri-Tren and 1 ml of Sus twice a week = 300 mg Tren and 500 mg Sus per week. Same side effects, but less - got used to it maybe...

Fill the barrel with Tren first (swab the cap!) and then add the Sus and tilt to mix - so then only 2 shots a week, even less chance of the cough, and nice stable blood levels.

I'm 270+ and it's def working well for me. I'm leaner but so hungry, and clearly need loads of protein. Next time I may just up the doses...

Oh and BTW my diver paramedic training says that the best place to inject oneself safely and in a controlled way is in the quads!


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks prodiver mate i will try at them doses and see how i get on and if the sides are two bad i will lower the tri-tren intake to suit but keep the test at the same level, Are you running the test for a couple of weeks longer than the tren? what pct are you using? and when should i start it 3 weeks after my last sus injection? are you using a AI during or B6? Thanks again mate.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Nowadays I stay on a maintenance dose of 1 ml Sus 250 PW permanently, so there's no point in me doing PCT, as even a maintenance dose is high enough to shut down the axis even with HCG.

12 weeks on Tren is about long enuff if you can take it, and then an 8 - 10 week break - unless maybe I'm still feeling fit and strong and my bod asks for some more sooner...

William Llewellyn's PCT in Anabolics 2007 seems well designed and has got ace reports. Start 2-3 weeks after last gear shots.

Fortunately I never get gyno  so I don't take anything else...

Get your bloods done regularly, if you use Tren especially.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks again mate.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> Strangely the only time I experienced tren sides was when my diet was dirty. Too many kcals and rarely from the best sources. Now my diet is organised and clean with scheduled but not too rare cheats, I feel much better.


if I eat crap on tren I get very hot and sweaty, eat clean im fine


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

good responses.

does anyone find that purely in terms of strength, AAS use is usually dose related. I can gain the same amount of size on 500mg of sust PW as I can on 2g of AAS but strength I'm finding recently is dose related for me personally.

Porky- your perspective perhaps???


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

pauly7582 said:


> good responses.
> 
> does anyone find that purely in terms of strength, AAS use is usually dose related. I can gain the same amount of size on 500mg of sust PW as I can on 2g of AAS but strength I'm finding recently is dose related for me personally.
> 
> Porky- your perspective perhaps???


Total opposite for me, strength comes consistently regardless really, I only ever used AAS for bodyweight and muscle size, I was still getting stronger, just hit a wall regarding size.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Total opposite for me, strength comes consistently regardless really, I only ever used AAS for bodyweight and muscle size, I was still getting stronger, just hit a wall regarding size.


Didnt you just say you pinned 1600mg in one go mate? lol. jk I take you're experiences on board. :thumbup1:

seem to see mega doses used more in for strength than size...or is that just my thinking?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

pauly7582 said:


> Didnt you just say you pinned 1600mg in one go mate? lol. jk I take you're experiences on board. :thumbup1:
> 
> seem to see mega doses used more in for strength than size...or is that just my thinking?


Yes you did  , but it is for size not strength with me, obviously my strength is enhanced by it, but not as much as my size.

I benched 180kg and pulled 260kg totally natural, at less than 15st, so the AAS have not given me huge strength gains TBH.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I get more size than strength, probably due to how I train though, I am riddled with injuries.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Yes you did  , but it is for size not strength with me, obviously my strength is enhanced by it, but not as much as my size.
> 
> I benched 180kg and pulled 260kg totally natural, at less than 15st, so the AAS have not given me huge strength gains TBH.


Impressive for natty mate! Did you never fancy competing back then? They're only a few kilos off the BWLA powerlifting records and they've stood since the early 90's.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Impressive for natty mate! Did you never fancy competing back then? They're only a few kilos off the BWLA powerlifting records and they've stood since the early 90's.


Are you sure? I'm sure a lad from PLUK benched over 200k in BWLA the other week.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

pauly7582 said:


> Impressive for natty mate! Did you never fancy competing back then? They're only a few kilos off the BWLA powerlifting records and they've stood since the early 90's.


Cheers mate.

Never really considered it, I was only 21 so would have been a junior too.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah those are the under 23 records. Older guys will probs be more.


----------

